# 2004 Maxima Timing chain R&R tips please



## beanpole788 (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard its easier to just pull the engine? true or false? Thanks Lawrence Crestline Cal.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It all depends on what kind of working environment you have at your disposal, I guess. If you have a garage with a vehicle lift or hoist at your disposal and an engine support, it's probably easier to do it in-vehicle, which is the way Nissan tells you to do it in their service manual, which was updated in March, 2010 (refer Nissan TSB#NTB10-046). If you don't have a vehicle hoist, you may be better off removing the engine. Either way, it's not exactly a fun task to do timing chains and tensioners on this engine.


----------



## beanpole788 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah,I have it on a lift.The engine support device has not been needed at this new shop for 6 months...But it looks like that has come to a head.

I have the alldata info.

about to pull the pan


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yes it is quicker to pull the motor. I'm assuming you're doing the timing chain tensioner bullatin for a whining noise? If you have a lift just raise the car off the engine and you can get the whole job done in about 5 hours.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Seems they have 2 special service tools for this job now, used in replacing the tensioner feet and the upper chain tensioner, which is apparantly the source of the noise.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That is correct but there is only one tool and it's just to compress the new guides onto the tensioner.


----------

